# Roma De Luxe



## peteslag (Mar 23, 2011)

After a short while away from watches I've started tinkering again. Quite chuffed with this one, I bought it in this state:










The face and lens were in poor condition, the hands looked like they were from a 1920's childs toy (and the second hand was missing), it was gaining 8 hours over a 24 hour period and had no strap. After a few hours of tinkering I have this:










The hands are from a 1960's Interpol watch, the strap is imported from over the pond and it is now accurate to within a second over 24 hours. This is my first fully successful venture, I have a box full of broken watch parts. Watch tinkering has truly taught me the full meaning of the proverb "you can't make an omelette without breaking a few eggs".

I haven't seen many Roma watches and have absolutely no idea how old this one is, the movement is marked "constructa watch ltd". Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

great work mate, and a lovely looking watch :thumbsup:


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi. Here's my Roma,


----------



## peteslag (Mar 23, 2011)

I've been out trumped, you have a super de luxe and mine is a mere de luxe. Did they make a super duper de luxe?


----------



## danboy (Sep 14, 2011)

peteslag said:


> After a short while away from watches I've started tinkering again. Quite chuffed with this one, I bought it in this state:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very good job mate


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

peteslag said:


> I've been out trumped, you have a super de luxe and mine is a mere de luxe. Did they make a super duper de luxe?


Yes it's called a "Romex" :groan:


----------



## Karolewskiej (May 1, 2011)

Really great work, congratz of that watch and effects of your cleanings


----------

